# Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was wondering where everyone is eating on Thanksgiving and if the crowd is coming to YOUR house or you got smart and are showing up elsewhere with a dish and a smile?!?









I just did my shopping for Thanksgiving dinner. This year the majority of us will be at my sister's...her house is huge and she's got more patience than I do right now to prepare for 30+ people(invited) and 30+ people(NOT invited) coming in and out of the house. I'm still having a later dinner here for some of us, although we may need to unbutton our jeans for that one. I'm just inviting a few, so ....shhhhhh...don't tell.









So I wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! Remember...a second helping of anything is a BAD thing!! You'll pay for it later!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> I was wondering where everyone is eating on Thanksgiving and if the crowd is coming to YOUR house or you got smart and are showing up elsewhere with a dish and a smile?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're having 30+ at our house this year. We'll have two turkeys and a ham and a whole lot of other food! The Outback is going to be a guest bedroom for two of our daughters and one granddaughter. Happy Thanksgiving from SE GA!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Early tomorrow morning we're flying from San Diego to Montgomery, AL to spend Thanksgiving with my wife's family. My daughter will be driving in from Charlotte, NC. This should prove to be a great family get-together.

The past three years we've taken our OB somewhere far away to spend Thanksgiving in someplace interesting, but not this year.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We will be where the food is.









-CC


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We will be where the food is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we had planned to be camping....but several things happened to change that.Will shot for camping again next Thanksgiving though with plans to use lots of the tips I got from here.

As it is DH and I will spend the day with our oldest DD and her DH,they have plans for us to go out to est.Our big family get together is Christmas,all 3 of our girls come home then.(They put it in thier wedding vows,NO Joke)

No matter where you are or what you do have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving....Lynn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

A little something I penned in 2006. Thought I'd share it again with my Outbacker family.

Thanksgiving (2006)

A day of remembrance, of giving thanks
For the goodness bestowed on all our ranks.
For health, and wisdom, and needs being met,
For allowing us our accomplishments;

We bow our heads and say our Grace
In thanks for allowing us to run this race,
In raising our kids and making our mark
Somewhere in some RV park,

For those of us who chose to travel,
We ask that we please dare not unravel,
Become unstrung, uptight, unglued,
In trying to prepare all this good food.

And for those still home, or just getting there,
To spend some time with those who care,
May we remember this year gone by,
And look fondly at the reason why.

Happy Thanksgiving, Everyone!

Mark


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Camping. RV oven in our new camper will be used to cook the pie, bread, and sweet potato casserole. Four of us will share that meal together then go for a bicycle ride in the afternoon! 65 degrees and sunny should be great for outdoor activities. You camp year round in south central Texas. Thank you God for all the blessings.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

John and I are leaving Thursday morning for Disney/Fort Wilderness. For FL, it will be a little cool - 70ish daytime and high 40's at night. Should be fun. 
Safe travels to all and Happy Thanksgiving. John and Phillip


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Our house in SW GA. Only about a dozen of us and the Outback kitchen was used as usual for extra burners and dressing and sweet potatoes in the oven. ---Mike


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We went to College Station, Texas to watch the Fightin' Texas Aggies take on tu (translation: University of Texas Longhorns). We pulled the Outback there on Wednesday, ate turkey dinner at Golden Corral (not like home,but actually pretty good), and watched some good football at Kyle Field. Would have been a great game if our Aggies had won, but an awfully good showing against the #3 ranked horns. The DS and his buddy saw their first TAMU game at Kyle Field and fun was had by all.

Great half-time show and a rememberance of the 12 Aggies killed in the bonfire collapse of 1999. Bonfire memorial is really beautifully done. Should you find yourself in College Station, you should make an effort to see the memorial.

Returned home today (Friday)and stored the Outback away for a while since our schedule gets really busy soon.

Hope all had a very Happy Thanksgiving and a safe trip home.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Our family spent Thanksgiving Durango, CO (actually we camped nearby in Cortez at Sundance RV Park - very nice and friendly folks!!). What a great time. DW prepared the traditional thanksgiving fare ahead of time so preparing/eating in the OB was a breeze. The 23RS was fine in the cold weather with 15 deg at night. Decided to try two small electric space heaters at each end and were very comfortable, and saved on the propane. In Durange we rode the Polar Express Durango/Silverton Train - a very nice time and the two DD's loved it. The DW woke up at 4am on Black Friday to visit the WallyMart in Cortez !!?? I kept the pillows warm. Happy Thanksgiving & Holidays to all.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Met up with webeopelas at Pirateland in SC for their super-deal Thanksgiving w/e - it was a really easy way to have Thanksgiving dinner! All we had to supply was one side that fed 4-6 people, they did the rest, including prizes etc. We spent the afternoon on the beach, which is just a 100ft from the camper door, not too shabby! We'll be sad to leave here tomorrow, it's been a very relaxing week.

Ali


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Jeez...we were scattered all over! It drizzled here all day and the last 2 were soooooo cold and windy!









But I braved the cold and got my outside Christmas decorating done!









For the record, turkey gets reeeaaaaalllllyy old the third day!


----------

